# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Tưng bừng khuyến mại chào hè 2014

## anhtuanpt

*Cuối tuần luôn là khoảng thời gian nghỉ ngơi quý báu, gác lại những lo toan tất bật, những mệt mỏi, muộn phiền. Bởi vậy thay vì bon chen đến những khu trung tâm mua sắm hay chốn vui chơi đông người, nhiều người chọn cho mình những khu nghỉ dưỡng xanh tươi ở không xa thành phố, tắm mình trong bầu không khí trong trẻo, tận hưởng sự yên bình, tươi mát của thiên nhiên để trút bỏ mọi lo toan, áp lực của nhịp sống thị thành. Nhưng chi phí của chuyến đi khiến bạn ngại ngần? Bạn hoàn toàn có thể tặng cho mình những giây phút thư giãn quý báu với Tour Tre Nguồn Resort.*

*Cách thủ đô Hà Nội khoảng 70km về hướng Tây Bắc, ngược quốc lộ 32 đến cầu Trung Hà bắc qua dòng sông Đà thơ mộng, rẽ trái chừng hơn mười km theo hướng Tây là đến Khu nghỉ dưỡng khoáng nóng Tre Nguồn Resort nơi đã và đang ngày càng được nhiều du khách quan tâm và chọn lựa làm dưỡng đường lý tưởng trong dịp cuối tuần off line với bạn bè hay người thân.*

*Tre Nguồn resort đang triển khai chương trình khuyến mại hè 2014, hãy đăng ký tham gia kỳ nghỉ để nhận những phần quà ý nghĩa từ resort.
Văn phòng tại Hà Nội: 12A, ngõ 107 phố Vĩnh Hưng, Q. Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Tel: + 84 4 3646 3194/ Fax: + 84 4 3646 3195 / Email: sales@trenguonresort.com
Resort: Khu 3, TT Thanh Thủy, huyện Thanh Thủy, Phú Thọ. Tel: 02103 686 786
Web: www.trenguonresort.com / Customer care 24/7: 096 2249 338*

----------


## tahumydu

thanks bạn!

----------

